# Flippinout does TTF for Ultraman



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ultraman has gone absolutely off the deep end for slingshots.... Not that I have a judgment or any sort of knowledge of that kind of thing










Anyway, he has found great pleasure in the forks of yesteryear like the WhamO and Victor. He called me up and asked me to create a few TTF style slingshots. Of course, in his generous and very wise(IMO) style asked me to simply create. His only directives were that the frames be "Classic", through the fork band setups, and done in my Flippinout Style.

No problem, I got right to work and here is what I came up with.

To begin, I felt I needed to make a true WhamO replica. I used the pattern that MxRed had posted on the shared design forum. The original WhamO's were made from a solid board cut and try as I might, I just could not do it. I had to laminate. So, I found some very clear and strong flat sawn Red Oak for the outer laminates and placed an Eastern Red Cedar core with black walnut accent stripes in the middle. The frame is a bit more 'finished' than the original WhamO, but I can't just send Ultraman any old piece of wood when he has dear Annabelle to compare against!!

The frame was finished with the Flippinout Proprietary Oil/wax finish- 6 hand rubbed coats. This allowed the natural textures of the wood to remain intact and still provide a great deal of protection. This finish will allow the Red Oak to darken and mellow in time. I banded it with 1/16" gum rubber to round out the nostalgic look and feel of the WhamO Sportsman.










The second slingshot in the mix was also very WhamO-esque. Ultraman requested Whamo forks and a Flippinout Signature Palm Swell style handle. After some sketches and tinkering, I put it all together. This frame was made with an Eastern Red Cedar core sandwiched with Black walnut. The palm swell was made from New Guinea Walnut. The frame was finished with the same Proprietary Flippinout Oil/Wax finish. It sports the same gum rubber bands.










Finally, I went freestyle and created a TTF shooter that I thought might appeal to Ultraman. I personally, don't care for the tall forks of the WhamO, so I took an approach similar in dimensions to today's current slingshots. Shorter forks, scalloped finger grooves, and of course the Flippinout wasp waist and tear drop Palm swell.
This shooter sports an Ipe Core sandwiched with Ambrosia Maple. The palm swell is made from Staghorn Sumac. It is finished with a two part conversion varnish and sports gum rubber bands. It shoots really well.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

freestyle for the win baby ....


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

You're a freakin' wizard dude. Over the top as usual. I'm predicting that freestyle ttf design not only becomes his favorite shooter, but a regular model and heavy seller for you. You might as well go ahead and put it in catalog now, cause you're going to be making quite a few of them, if I'm right.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

the TTF Freestyle!


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

jskeen said:


> You're a freakin' wizard dude. Over the top as usual. I'm predicting that freestyle ttf design not only becomes his favorite shooter, but a regular model and heavy seller for you. You might as well go ahead and put it in catalog now, cause you're going to be making quite a few of them, if I'm right.


Favorite _"SHOOTER" _???







There is NO _FLIPPIN_ WAY I'm going to SHOOT these_ TREASURES_ of the SLINGSHOT WORLD! 
Hold? Yes. Adore? I must!. Fondle? Of coarse! Photograph? Yep. Sleep with? Hmmmmm... well they are ALL sexy as can be but _*no*_.









My _*FAVORITE SHOOTER*_??? Well that for NOW is my FLIPPINOUT UTILITY / TRAINER! 
Hey Nathan, can you do one with Palm Swell and TTF slot or slots???









My FLIPPINOUT _UTILITY / TRAINER_


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ultraman said:


> You're a freakin' wizard dude. Over the top as usual. I'm predicting that freestyle ttf design not only becomes his favorite shooter, but a regular model and heavy seller for you. You might as well go ahead and put it in catalog now, cause you're going to be making quite a few of them, if I'm right.


Favorite _"SHOOTER" _???







There is NO _FLIPPIN_ WAY I'm going to SHOOT these_ TREASURES_ of the SLINGSHOT WORLD! 
Hold? Yes. Adore? I must!. Fondle? Of coarse! Photograph? Yep. Sleep with? Hmmmmm... well they are ALL sexy as can be but _*no*_.









My _*FAVORITE SHOOTER*_??? Well that for NOW is my FLIPPINOUT UTILITY / TRAINER! 
Hey Nathan, can you do one with Palm Swell and TTF slot or slots???









My FLIPPINOUT _UTILITY / TRAINER_








[/quote]

Of course I can!! Just let me know what design and size you want and I will get it made for you.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great looking shooters there !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Honest to goodness, my heart actually speeded up looking at those. Really.







And it's not just the beauty -- you can just tell they're great shooters as well.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Honest to goodness, my heart actually speeded up looking at those. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheeeeeeesh guys, they _*ARE NOT SHOOTERS*_.








They are for DISPLAY, maybe in a CHINA CABINET or on the wall.
SHOOTERS.... REALLY?









I would just DIE if I got a FORK HIT!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

nice forks i sold my whamos to ultraman because i just couldnt shoot ttf now i think the problem was to small id had old big frame bourd cut 31/4 id cut slots in and holes for tubes wow cant believe the groups at 15 yards


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ultraman said:


> Honest to goodness, my heart actually speeded up looking at those. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheeeeeeesh guys, they _*ARE NOT SHOOTERS*_.








They are for DISPLAY, maybe in a CHINA CABINET or on the wall.
SHOOTERS.... REALLY?









I would just DIE if I got a FORK HIT!








[/quote]

You are going to have to try REAL HARD to get a fork hit on those monsters. Shoot 'em!! They aren't that pretty! They are called slingshots, not slingdisplaychinacabinets


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Seriously dude, either shoot them or sell them off and start collecting stamps.
There's pretty much no such thing as "too nice to shoot".


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

M_J said:


> Seriously dude, either shoot them or sell them off and start collecting stamps.
> There's pretty much no such thing as "too nice to shoot".


Think what you want but I just received all 6 + 1 slingshots about an hour ago and I'm here to say that the LOT is easily worth more than TRIPLE what I gave Nathan.
These are NOT SLINGSHOTS. They are WORKS OF ART!!!!!

Seriously guys (and gals) EACH ONE is unique and wonderful. 
Each one is a Precious Jewel! But he did send me an unexpected BONUS Slingshot to shoot!
First shot I shot my finger with a Frickin Mothball! OUCH!

My BONUS TRAINER...


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

I am jealous of you ULTRAMAN. Hahahahahahahaha. Definitely a nice collection.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Outstanding work as usual Nathan, Ultra is a very fortunate man indeed. I'm with the "shoot em" crowd. You would have to go some to get a fork hit with those wide forks.
Philly


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Nathan,that freestyle is certainly breathtaking in design & craftmanship. A true "Rembrandt" of slingshots, but, as a superb top quality tool, definately should be shot a lot! However, it should be carried everywhere in a sturdy, equally high quality case,like top pool shooters do with their prized, custom sticks!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nathans slingshots are so great to shoot, so well designed that if I absolutely had to have one to never risk a fork hit or be marred in some way I would buy one as a show piece, but sure as the sun rises I would have one to shoot.

You can't not shoot his design. Even you makers need to have one.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It is ashame that these materpieces wont be put to use like they should. I would say print out these pictures to frame, and give these(plus the others ) to slingshot hobbiest newcomers that could only dream about getting a quality ss .

Nathan, look for my new thread (video) to get an idea of my possible new slingshot needs. I will give you more info when I get back home.

LGD


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I received all *6* slingshots today, the *3 SAMPLER* and the *TTF TRIO*.
*EVERY ONE* without exception is a *MASTERPIECE* in it's self but I will say that to ME the *TTF FREESTYLE* is my favorite!
Nathan has learned me so well and made it to be just about *EVERYTHING* "to" me. 
I do think if he adds this Model to his catalog that he will be very busy making them.
It is most desirable! 
But I hope that he does not as right now it is a _*ONE OF A KIND!*_


























And just in case you all didn't know... Nathan IS making me a SHOOTER... My Holy Grail!








It should be fairly plain but who knows as again I'm keeping out of it and just letting Nathan _*"DO WHAT IT IS HE DOES!" *_


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

TTF FREESTYLE


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Honest to goodness, my heart actually speeded up looking at those. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheeeeeeesh guys, they _*ARE NOT SHOOTERS*_.








They are for DISPLAY, maybe in a CHINA CABINET or on the wall.
SHOOTERS.... REALLY?









I would just DIE if I got a FORK HIT!








[/quote]

You are going to have to try REAL HARD to get a fork hit on those monsters. Shoot 'em!! They aren't that pretty! They are called slingshots, not slingdisplaychinacabinets








[/quote]

Nathan, I just wanted to tell you as I sit here fondling my 7 FLIPPINOUT MASTERPIECES that even though I "may" never shoot any of them, they, each one have given me hours and hours of pure pleasure just holding them, looking at them, pulling their bands and aming. Each one is my FAVORITE when I'm holding it. Each one is a precious jewel. No I may not ever shoot them but I want you to know that THEY ARE BEING THOROUGHLY ENJOYED BEYOND BELIEF. Thanks once more my friend.


----------

